# Best monitor among these 4? (HP Pavilion 22fi, Dell S2240L, ViewSonic VX2270SMH, AOC i2269Vwm)



## mashac (May 27, 2015)

I need to buy an IPS monitor(use: movies and reading) online and I'm short listed these 4. Which one is the better quality display?

ViewSonic 21.5 inch LED Backlit - VX2270 smh Monitor Price in India - Buy ViewSonic 21.5 inch LED Backlit - VX2270 smh Monitor online at Flipkart.com

AOC 54.61 cm LED Backlit LCD - i2269Vwm Monitor Price in India - Buy AOC 54.61 cm LED Backlit LCD - i2269Vwm Monitor online at Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion 22FI 21.5 inch LED Backlit Monitor Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 22FI 21.5 inch LED Backlit Monitor online at Flipkart.com

Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Price in India - Buy Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor online at Flipkart.com


----------



## mashac (May 30, 2015)

bump. Since the Viewsonic model which I decided to buy were not available locally, is LG 22MP56HQ matte IPS monitor as good as Dell S2240L and HP 22fi? If not, which among Dell S2240L and HP 22fi should I buy?


----------



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)

Dunno abt the other monitors but the s2240l is full glossy and worth considering if you don't have much sunlight entering your room. Other than that it seems perfect.


----------



## SunE (May 31, 2015)

Get the HP. It has amazing reviews.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 31, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> Dunno abt the other monitors but the s2240l is full glossy and worth considering if you don't have much sunlight entering your room. Other than that it seems perfect.



This.
Dell S2240L looks really really cool and bright. I was planning on buying it actually but I didn't because of the 7 MS response time but if you don't plan on gaming then it's really worth considering.


----------



## mashac (May 31, 2015)

The problem I have with Dell and Hp is glossiness. When watching movies with other people, glossy screens in dark scene's result in awkward stares at other people's through screen reflection.       I hate that.  That's why I'm asking whether  matte LG monitor is as good as the glossy Dell or Hp.  If it is as good, I'll go with LG.


----------



## Techguy (Jun 11, 2015)

SunE said:


> Get the HP. It has amazing reviews.



Any review sources?


----------



## mashac (Jun 14, 2015)

I went ahead and bought the LG 22MP56HQ. I'm not that satisfied with the colour reproduction. My old laptop screen had better colour reproduction. RGB limited range produce the best results with this screen. There is some kinda ips glow or black light bleed and black crush with full range RGB. It's a little bit better with YCbCr 4.4.4, but still kinda had a glow or black light bleed in dark scenes. Problem with the limited RGB is the washed out look, but it's better than other options. Viewing angles are decent. Even if it's flicker free, there is some irritation while reading web sites. For example, the purple colour links in Google search for already visited pages are not that distinctive from the regular blue colour links even in the limited RGB. It's worse in the other mods.


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2015)

mashac said:


> I went ahead and bought the LG 22MP56HQ. I'm not that satisfied with the colour reproduction. My old laptop screen had better colour reproduction. RGB limited range produce the best results with this screen. There is some kinda ips glow or black light bleed and black crush with full range RGB. It's a little bit better with YCbCr 4.4.4, but still kinda had a glow or black light bleed in dark scenes. Problem with the limited RGB is the washed out look, but it's better than other options. Viewing angles are decent. Even if it's flicker free, there is some irritation while reading web sites. For example, the purple colour links in Google search for already visited pages are not that distinctive from the regular blue colour links even in the limited RGB. It's worse in the other mods.



astonishingly no one here recommended this !


----------



## mashac (Jun 14, 2015)

I wanted an anti-glare monitor. LG 22MP56HQ, Viewsonic VX2270 and AOC i2269Vwm were my only decent options at this price range. The other two were not available locally. So, ultimately my only option was this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2015)

mashac said:


> I want an anti-glare monitor. LG 22MP56HQ, Viewsonic VX2270 and AOC i2269Vwm were my only decent options at this price range. The other two were not available locally. So, ultimately my only option was this.



Congrats with your purchase.


----------



## mashac (Jun 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Congrats with your purchase.



Thanks.


----------

